# tail lights



## cookiemonster24 (Jul 7, 2005)

can 2005 altima taillights fit on a 2002? and can the grill?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

I know for a fact that the grill cannot fit.

Not really sure about the taillights.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Tail lights - yes
grill - not a chance


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

no but you can get the whole front bumper then get the grill


----------



## AltibOi02 (May 30, 2005)

Buddy02 said:


> no but you can get the whole front bumper then get the grill


but then the bumper wouldnt fit enless you got new fenders w/ it. :cheers:


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> no but you can get the whole front bumper then get the grill


You'd need the front bumper, hood, front fenders, and the headlights.
Then you could fit the grill.


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

The fenders are the same, are they not? Just the headlight and hood are different.


----------



## Kencapel (Nov 5, 2004)

Alti9 said:


> The fenders are the same, are they not? Just the headlight and hood are different.



The only difference is the Headlights, hood, and grille


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

Kencapel said:


> The only difference is the Headlights, hood, and grille


And the bumper cover.


----------

